# pykälä (tekstissä)



## Gavril

Päivää,

Tässä poiminto Kielitoimiston sanakirjan hakusanasta _pykälä_:



> 3. tietyn asiakokonaisuuden sisältävä numeroitu säädöstekstin, pöytäkirjan tms. kohta.
> _Lain, pöytäkirjan pykälä. Rikoslain kolmannen luvun toisen pykälän ensimmäinen momentti. Lakipykälä. Toisessa pykälässä mainitut asiat. _



Haluan titetää vähän enemmän siitä, millaisiin teksteihin _pykälä_-sana sopisi. Käykö se vaikkapa näissä:


_Ostoslistalla oli kolme pykälää: papu, porkkana, mämmiä._

_Kun yhtiön johtokunta ehdotti uutta leikkausta laadin varauksistani tiedottavan kirjeen, jossa oli neljä pisteellä merkittyä pykälää._

_Sanakirjani hakusanassa „branch” on kaksi pykälää, joista ensimmäinen jakautuu itse neljään pykälään.

_
Kiitos


----------



## TomiH

Yleensä kait puhutaan lakipykälistä, joten mielestäni ostoslistan tapauksessa tulisi käyttää jotain muuta sanaa kuin pykälä. 

Pykälä voi olla myös pieni porras. Semmoinen, johon on helppo kompastua


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> _Ostoslistalla oli kolme pykälää: papu, porkkana, mämmiä._



_Ostoslista:

1§ Tässä ostoslistassa pavulla tarkoitetaan hernekasvien heimoon kuuluvaa ruohovartisen papukasvin kokonaista palkoa tai pelkästään palkojen sisältämiä siemeniä. Pavut voivat olla tuoreina vihannesosastolla, kuivattuja tai säilykkeitä. Pavulla ei kuitenkaan tarkoiteta papua sisältäviä kasvisseoksia tai valmisruokia.

2§ ..._

Ja niin edelleen.


----------



## Gavril

OK, siis "pykälä"-sana ei yleensä sovi ostoslistasta puhuttaessa. 

Entä muut kaksi esimerkkiä? :



> Kun yhtiön johtokunta ehdotti uutta leikkausta laadin varauksistani tiedottavan kirjeen, jossa oli neljä pisteellä merkittyä pykälää.
> 
> Sanakirjani hakusanassa „branch” on kaksi pykälää, joista ensimmäinen jakautuu itse neljään pykälään.



Kiitos


----------



## Marko55

"Kun yhtiön johtokunta ehdotti uutta leikkausta laadin varauksistani tiedottavan kirjeen, jossa oli neljä pisteellä merkittyä pykälää."

Ehkä tässä voisi olla vähän enemmän kontekstia. Mutta ainakin tämä kuulostaisi hyvältä:
... kirjeen, jossa oli neljä kohtaa. 

En olen varma, onko "pisteellä merkittyä" tärkeä tässä yhteydessä. Jos tietäisin, että kirjoittaja on lakimies, ehkä pykälä-sanakin sopisi. Olisi hyvä tietää, mitä noissa neljässä kohdassa sanotaan. Puhutaanko niissä, mikä on laillista ja mikä laitonta?

"Sanakirjani hakusanassa „branch” on kaksi pykälää, joista ensimmäinen jakautuu itse neljään pykälään."

Sanakirjasta puhuttaessa voisi käyttää sanoja "kohta" ja "alakohta":
Alakohta

Tuosta lauseesta minulle tulee mieleen, että sanakirjassasi käytetään pykälämerkkiä (§). Näin ei kai ole?
Kielitoimiston ohjepankki


----------



## Gavril

Marko55 said:


> Sanakirjasta puhuttaessa voisi käyttää sanoja "kohta" ja "alakohta":
> Alakohta
> 
> Tuosta lauseesta minulle tulee mieleen, että sanakirjassasi käytetään pykälämerkkiä (§). Näin ei kai ole?
> Kielitoimiston ohjepankki



Ei, sanakirjassani (suom.-eng.-suom.) hakusanan kohdat merkitään roomalaisilla numeroilla, alakohdat tavallisilla numeroilla.

Merkkiä "§" kutsutaan englanniksi "section sign" (jouduin juuri etsimään sen nimeä netistä ). Sana "section" ei liity kuitenkin erikoisesti merkkiin "§": esim. jos kuulisin, että asiakirja jakautui "sectioneihin" ei tulisi mieleeni, että ne olisi merkitty juuri §-merkillä.


----------

